# color of walnut



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I just had my walnut milled and the color is more green than dark walnut. Will this darken in the kiln? Do I have a mutant walnut here?
These are 2'' thick x aprox 17'' wide and 48-55'' long.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It will darken some yes. But still keep some of the hues, that is what is cool (IMO) about walnut. It can have red/green/brown/black/gold...


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Darin,

Whats your preferred choice of finish for table furniture with walnut?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I kinda have 2 favorites. Just a poly for a more glossy/protective finish, like for a coffee table or something. My computer desk is walnut and it is finished with Tung oil (pure tung oil) and paste wax. I prefer the tung oil/wax but it is not as durable...but on the other hand easy to "touch up" if it ever needs it, just more oil/wax.


----------

